# The Pianoforte Scoring Event



## AudioBrewers (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We are extremely happy to announce our very first social event "*The Pianoforte Scoring Event*", in which we are inviting you to share with us what you consider is the most beautiful piece you've ever done.

As this is an event focused on our upcoming Piano library 'Pianoforte', *the only requirement is that your piece contains a Piano*, be it in the background, foreground, or even as sound design, etc.

At the end of the event (*March 31st*), we'll select three winners who will receive 'Pianoforte' as soon as it's released (April), 4th and 5th places will receive discounts!

*What is 'Pianoforte'?*

Pianoforte is our upcoming Grand Piano library, it is the first Grand Piano to be Sampled, Mixed and Delivered in true Ambisonics (a Stereo version is also included).

Pianoforte is a beautiful sounding Fazioli F212, we chose this Piano as our first grand because of its amazing sensitivity and incredible sonic clarity. We went out of the ordinary to make this a unique product intended to cover all your needs, thanks to using not only conventional microphones, but also several Ambisonics microphones that helped us create multiple realistic three-dimensional perspectives.

More information on Pianoforte will be disclosed soon! 

*For more info on pianoforte and how to participate in the event, click here.*


----------



## ZosterX (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm in ! 

So we must use a piano, but do we need to use only a piano ? Or others instruments are allowed ?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 9, 2021)

Anything (libraries, live music) is allowed as long as there's a piano, too.  

It can be a Piano solo, maybe a jazz piece? perhaps an orchestral composition? something more experimental... anything that contains a piano 😁


----------



## Pawlitto (Mar 10, 2021)

I will definitely participate!!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 10, 2021)

We're waiting for you


----------



## Manfred (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi. I don’t use any social media—no FB, Twitter, or Instagram—can I still participate?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 10, 2021)

Shared one of my pieces on Twitter. Best of luck with the new library!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 10, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Hi. I don’t use any social media—no FB, Twitter, or Instagram—can I still participate?


You can always make a dummy Facebook (or any other social) just to participate?  Think about it, would love to see you on board!


----------



## Manfred (Mar 11, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You can always make a dummy Facebook (or any other social) just to participate?  Think about it, would love to see you on board!


Sorry to hear that. Best of luck with your product, it looks/sounds promising.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi everyone! We're excited about all the people participating! Lots of beautiful works of art!

There are less than 10 days left to join, so those of you who haven't still have time


----------



## Terry93D (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm following you, but when I go to Twitter's messages to DM you, it says that you can't be messaged.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 26, 2021)

Terry93D said:


> I'm following you, but when I go to Twitter's messages to DM you, it says that you can't be messaged.


Oh wow that's weird! wanna send us an email to hello[email protected] with your submission and your twitter handle? 😉


----------



## Terry93D (Mar 26, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Oh wow that's weird! wanna send us an email to [email protected] with your submission and your twitter handle? 😉


Certainly, I'd be happy to. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lo28 (Apr 13, 2021)

All winners have been announced! 








The ‘Pianoforte’ Scoring Event — Audio Brewers


Share your music with us and have a chance of winning our Pianoforte library!




www.audiobrewers.com




Congratulations to the winners and runners-up, there's some nice pianowork in there (and mine )!


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks like you've released the piano too!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Apr 13, 2021)

We are extremely happy with the quality of the submissions, and to be honest, it was quite difficult to select the winners as the styles were so varied and so good at the same time... I guess for the next event we'll try something a bit more specific, but in the end, the important thing was to know such good music is all around! 😁

Congrats to everyone and thanks for participating!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Apr 13, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Looks like you've released the piano too!


We just did half an hour ago! haha


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 13, 2021)

Such a fun competition, Really happy that I participated! Looking forward to play with the library tomorrow. And you certainly have a good taste when it comes to music...  haha
Thanks again AudioBrewers!

Cheers!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Apr 14, 2021)

Maxfabian said:


> Such a fun competition, Really happy that I participated! Looking forward to play with the library tomorrow. And you certainly have a good taste when it comes to music...  haha
> Thanks again AudioBrewers!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you Max! and congrats! Your composition was superb!


----------

